# Help me Configuring Mixer



## nano_tauluna (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi I'm wondering is there another software than mixer in commandline ?

the problem that i have when i'm using mixer, is when i restart my server it's back to default again (the volume level)

In linux there is alsa mixer, but i can't find it in freebsd 8.0

Thx in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2010)

nano_tauluna said:
			
		

> In linux there is alsa mixer, but i can't find it in freebsd 8.0


FreeBSD doesn't have ALSA.

Just add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
mixer_enable="YES"
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 23, 2010)

There is the alternative of alsamixer for freebsd.
The tool named rexima

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/rexima && make install clean
```
Is like alsamixer


----------



## nano_tauluna (Jul 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD doesn't have ALSA.
> 
> Just add to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I think it's not answering my question, causer mixer already enabled by default freebsd install.

The problem is only when I set volume value


and then restart computer

The volume value is back to 75:75





> There is the alternative of alsamixer for freebsd.
> The tool named rexima



Thx for the reply ... I will try that.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2010)

nano_tauluna said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I think it's not answering my question, causer mixer already enabled by default freebsd install.
> 
> The problem is only when I set volume value
> 
> ...


Have a look at the /etc/rc.d/mixer script. It will save the current settings and restores them when the system boots.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 23, 2010)

> when I set volume value and then restart computer the volume value is back to 75:75


Me too i have this problem. I use rexima to go back volume to 100% and because i never close computer (reboot 1-2 times per month) i have not a very big issue of this.
But if there is a solution to be volume on 100% all the time, even i restart my system, i would like to do it


----------



## rusty (Jul 23, 2010)

If you start X from tty you could always put an entry in ~/.xinitrc;


```
setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
setxkbmap gb &
mixer -f /dev/mixer +85:85 &
</snip>
```

If you need to set mixer in tty as well you could follow SirDice's advice or perhaps add the above mixer line to ~/.login


----------



## nano_tauluna (Jul 24, 2010)

@ sk8harddiefast

Beatiful mixer.. It's working great, thx for your suggestion.

@ SirDice

I just find the solution... 

I just need to shutdown the computer and it will save my last config, it's not doing it when i reboot my computer... I don't know why but my problem are SOLVED.

Many thx for your help.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 25, 2010)

I use gmixer but I only use it to change the volume.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 25, 2010)

> I use gmixer but I only use it to change the volume.


Well i see gmixer is the gui alternative of rexima


----------



## petermelias (Mar 25, 2012)

*In case you don't want to install a package...*

As root...

1. Set the mixer level from the command line

`mixer -f /dev/mixer 100:100`

OR

`mixer -f /dev/mixer pcm 100:100`       #depends on sound card(s)

2. Enable the mixer startup script

`cat "mixer_enable=\"YES\"" > /etc/rc.conf`

3. Load the script

`/etc/rc.d/mixer reload | restart | start` #depending if you had it running before or not

Mixer levels are now saved and you can manually override them at a later time using the 1st command.

Packages are nice but sometimes the built in commands are simple enough that installing a package is overkill.


----------

